# Catcheside Cutlery - Knives available.



## WillC

Hello All :biggrin:
I thought I had better start a separate thread for finished knives which are available to purchase.
This little lot is ready and all finished. Details for each are on my website.
If your not already on there, click to join my mailing list to hear when extras are available and any special offers, I will have more stock to add shortly in plenty of time for Christmas.
http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html


----------



## ecchef

Will, you no longer use the "Hereford - England" mark?

Them's some nice knives you got there!


----------



## WillC

Thanks Dave, yeah, i had to simlify the logo, to allow for a range of sizes. The tiny writing would not come out clearly on the small logo's.


----------



## RobinW

And will the "Hereford - England" work on; well lets say a 250 Funayuki? I kind of like it....


----------



## Don Nguyen

Wow, that suji is amazing. Looks like a single bevel.


----------



## WillC

Still available, I'll offer a 20% forum discount off any of these 4, thats 20% off the prices listed on my site. Just drop me a pm and i'll send you the discounted total.


----------



## ChiliPepper

the different levels of finishes on the suji's blade are really a thing of beauty. Rough and elegant at the same time. Impressive.


----------



## ecchef

I owe my wife a knife, but I have to wait until after the new year. Not sure how defense budget cuts will affect me. :curse:


----------



## WillC

Just the lovely little san mai Suji remaining from that lot.
I've given a nice discount and applied it to the web price.:biggrin:
http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html


----------



## Mrmnms

The pictures don't do your knives justice . Got the little knife today and love it . The handle is beautiful, precise and very comfortable . The knife is outrageously sharp. I'm going to go over your sharpening progression . Going to get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Mike, glad you like it, thanks for the pics too.:biggrin:
All this lot now sold, thanks KKF.:bliss:


----------



## WillC

Two Knives I have just added to my Store. Full details are now up.
http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html
The composite damascus Cleaver.




And this 150mm truffula petty.








Many Thanks All:biggrin:


----------



## Pachowder

When I have no cash Pierre posts a great knife, Marko posts sweet knives, Avis, ealy and now this cleaver! You are all killing me! I must start moving on my being independently wealthy plan. Awesome work Will! I have a catcheside petty and it is an awesome knife and one of only 3 I have and will keep (next to a harner nakiri and ealy gyuto) forever!


----------



## WillC

Thanks Mate, I will be updating my order page for the new year to include this design of knife in more modestly priced materials.:biggrin:


----------



## quantumcloud509

WillC said:


> Thanks Mate, I will be updating my order page for the new year to include this design of knife in more modestly priced materials.:biggrin:



:bliss:


----------



## WillC

These 3 Guys here with the new Utility line handles are up in store.:hungry:












http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html


----------



## skiajl6297

Will - the site is still down (according to my attempt at 9:15am EST on 3/7).


----------



## WillC

It has been back up since last night. No problems that I can see, do let me know if it continues to not work for you. Or drop me a pm if all else fails for pricing.


----------



## jigert

The site seems to work just fine for me. And the new line looks great, Will! If a 210 gyuto will appear in this line, then I think I'll just have snag one.


----------



## WillC

Cheers, I'll bear that in mind, as I'll be adding some most weeks, thats the plan anyway.:biggrin:


----------



## WillC

The 195mm Petty has sold, thanks:biggrin:


----------



## WillC

The Two Gyuto are still available. :biggrin:


----------



## WillC

245mm Gyuto Sold.

I have 2 new ones in stainless to add to the Store.

A lovely 210mm Nakiri in special hollow/double bevel
Another 240mm Gyuto
The 270mm is also still available.

I will run a forum special on these up to the end of the weekend and throw in postage and payment fees.

So the 240mm is £240 all in
The 270 mm is £265 all in
The Nakiri is £280 all in

Technology is not playing ball with pictures tonight, but the 240mm is the same as the one on my website, the 270 is up on my site, here is a sneaky pic of the Nakiri, hopefully photobucket will work tomorrow again and I will get some more.

PM Me for this offer as prices will be in full on my site.

View attachment 14090
View attachment 14091


----------



## WillC

240mm Gone!:bigeek:


----------



## WillC

270mm Gone :biggrin:


----------



## marc4pt0

DOH!!!!!!! Gawd d&$;+#!(=+:_!#/++/#&$):/+#*°**¿~*!!!!!!!!,!!!


----------



## WillC

The Nakiri pics and specs are now up on my site.
http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html
Photobucket has gone badly wrong and just lost me several hours work, not very impressed and no pics in the thread i'm afraid, but they are on my website.
Forum weekend deal price is £280 pm me for this introductory offer.


----------



## WillC

Here are the pics.


----------



## Burl Source

Great looking Nakiri Will.
Beautiful, yet conservative.
I think you have a winner with the Bubinga/Blackwood combo.


----------



## chinacats

Will,

Is that nakiri pretty much the same as the one in the passaround?

Cheers


----------



## WillC

Thanks Mark:doublethumbsup:
Chinacats, The pass around knife is a similar grind but the knives are quite different. I would say this is a more traditional Nakiri shape, this is a bigger knife, grinding this one to the spine gave me better control over the geometry. I deliberately made the bevel smaller on this one to accentuate the release. So a few tweaks and improvements.


----------



## WillC

I could probably put that better....
The pass around knife is the original if you like, the first knife I ground the hollow faces. As such its a little quirky in its shape and it has the Ko finish. Its a personal knife, I think you guys will love it and it tells you what you need to know in use about this geometry. This package is the refined version, largely cosmetic, but it is a bigger overall knife and with a couple of performance tweaks. But the way they cut is very similar. I have a video of this one uploading, It in HD too but it will likely take all night!
Here are the blade specs.
Specifications
Blade length - 214 mm
Handle Length - 142mm
Height over heel - 64mm, halfway 58mm, At tip 47mm
Taper on spine - 3mm - 2.5mm - 1.6mm
Taper at apex of hollow - 1.25 - 1mm - 0.8mm
Balance point 30mm in front of handle.
Weight approx 240 grams.

That should tell you something about the way the blade feels and cuts... Its stiff, zero flex, has weight, yet cuts with very little resistance. I knew it would and it still surprised me Video coming up.
And again the Forum only special only the Nakiri left... is on until the end of Sunday...Or when I rise on monday. Free shipping and fees on the web price so £280.
I have some coming up in carbon, but need grinding........


----------



## WillC

Nakiri video is now up.
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ide-Cutlery-Video-Gallery?p=192332#post192332


----------



## SlapChop

very sexy!


----------



## WillC

This amazing Nakiri is still available for purchase now in my Store.
http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html
Carbon ones coming up....


----------



## Igasho

Dude....if that was CAD not Euros my bank account would be empty


----------



## WillC

Well its nice to know its pushing some buttons anyway. 
The price is what it is I'm afraid, so much more work in one of these than a convex ground Gyuto.......I think its very much worth it for the effect.


----------



## Igasho

WillC said:


> Well its nice to know its pushing some buttons anyway.
> The price is what it is I'm afraid, so much more work in one of these than a convex ground Gyuto.......I think its very much worth it for the effect.



I completely respect the price, im just drooling and being wishful in my thinking!


----------



## WillC

Quick Early doors on these, before I fix the handles on, sharpen, get some more pictures, and put them in my store....
Catcheside Gyuto's with the Utility handle, These in glorious carbon 01 tested to 61hrc.
These are a little thicker than the stainless, only by a shade over the heel, full distal taper, wonderfully convex and very thin at the edge and tip. tested on food they cut and release very nicely.







The 270mm 58mm at the heel - £275 all in.
The 240mm 54mm at the heel - £245 all in.
The 210mm 48mm at the heel - £205 all in.

And these two guys, in Stainless clad carbon core, (01). 






Again very sturdy Knives, Just over 3mm over the heel, with slightly convex distal taper on these, allowing more convex geometry for the mid section of the knife too. So not lasers, but very very thin at the edge and tip, making them cut wonderfully. 
These are finished to a nice satin hand rubbed finish and etched.
The handles incorporate Amboyna, Cow horn, with white faux ivory and red spacers.
The balance for both is on the choil.

The logo's came out a bit weak on these, 304 stainless hates being etched it seems. Otherwise I'm very happy with these indeed.

The 240mm - 58mm height - £440
The 200mm - 51mm height - £375

Pm any interest or questions or in the thread.

Many Thanks

Will


----------



## marc4pt0

ohhhhhhh, those are gorgeous knives Will. Nice work! What's shipping go for these days, say.... to Maryland, US?


----------



## WillC

Those prices are all inclusive for you lovely lot.


----------



## jigert

Great looking knives, Will! Glad they're not stainless this time around. Then I'd have to make a hard decision, since I don't have the money.


----------



## WillC

Stainless clad carbon core though.....best of both worlds


----------



## Mike9

Damn brake job . . . . damn, damn, damn. Gorgeous work Will - I seriously need to plant a money bush this year - (I'm not greedy) Hey - need a relic Tele body and neck by any chance? Or maybe a whole custom MoTone Tele, or Strat . . . hey just throwing it out there.


----------



## WillC

Mmm If I played I would be very tempted....But really these are my bill payers. Cheers Mike


----------



## WillC

The carbon Utility line are all now up on my Site as are the Red sharks as i'm calling them in stainless san mai. Lots and lots of detail and geometry shots are up for those who asked. I would have put them in here but photobucket is playing up again.
http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html
Cheers
Will


----------



## WillC

Right trying to not have to use Photobucket
These are the Carbon Catcheside Utility Gyuto detail shots.


----------



## WillC

The Red Shark stainless san mai pair....


----------



## WillC

The 200mm Red Shark is SOLD


----------



## chinacats

Congrats on the quick sale! I like the look of the angled heel--seems like I am constantly cutting myself with that part of the blade (just handling not while cutting). Is that something new for you?


----------



## WillC

I do mostly take a little notch out of the heel there to stop it catching on flesh, but not usually so much as that. The 304l/01 combination is very particular the way it needs to be forged and prepared for heat treatment, or the cladding will rip the core in two, so that was another fail safe as I have seen a split core start from that vulnerable point on failed pieces. 
After it has been tempered its quite stable. But I have several dramatically failed pieces to show what can go wrong at almost every stage Another reason why I am particularly pleased with these, because I got it to work eventually.....


----------



## WillC

The Red Shark 240mm is SPF, thanks KKF:biggrin:

Still available in the Catche'store are

210 carbon Gyuto, Utility line handle - £215
240 Carbon Gyuto, Utility line handle- £245
270 Carbon Gyuto, Utility Line handle- £275

Also the fabulous Stainless special grind Nakiri, I will continue the offer on that for KKF at £280 via pm only.


----------



## WillC

Both the Red Sharks now sold and shipped.

Still available are
210 carbon Gyuto, Utility line handle - £215
240 Carbon Gyuto, Utility line handle- £245
270 Carbon Gyuto, Utility Line handle- £275

Also the Stainless Nakiri. £280 via pm only.

Above prices include shipping and payment fees.

I believe these knives offer superb value for money for the time are care put into the heat treatment and grind. Each and every knife is tested with the final thinning being done by hand assuring the best possible geometry right into the thin edge. This is the same process as for my custom knives.


----------



## Von blewitt

I can't believe these haven't sold yet! That 270mm Gyuto looks awesome!


----------



## WillC

Thanks Mate :biggrin:


----------



## WillC

Ok lets shake some life into this. These are superb knives and they want to be out there being used.
Its my birthday next monday and I am off on a break along the welsh coast on my aging honda cbr 400 for the week. So a little holiday bonus would be most welcome and to pay some bills before I go away.


*So I will offer the next two to sell of the knives currently listed on my site at a %20 discount. For the Nakiri the 20% is off the forum offer price. I really want to see these knives out there being used and talked about. Pm me for this offer and I will give you the total and my paypal details.
*
So this is valid for any of the 3 carbon utility or the stainless Nakiri. But only the first two to sell. This is valid until monday 22nd, (my birthday)


----------



## ejd53

PM sent on 210


----------



## WillC

Hang on Guys had a little wave of pm's there. I will just confirm which knife/knives the first wants. Ejd, I will get back to you shortly.


----------



## marc4pt0

240 or 270 still available?


----------



## WillC

OK fellas, EJd gets the 210mm and Marc gets the 240mm, pending payment, I will send you details.
Many Thanks Guys, I will post a picture of me with my Bike eating a fish on the beach next week for you in gratitude:biggrin:


----------



## ejd53

The 200 Redshark got here yesterday, safe and sound. It is beautiful!!!:bliss:


----------



## WillC

Thanks Ed, thats great, glad it got the safe and sound.


----------



## ejd53

Finally got a chance to use the 200 Red Shark tonight. What a cutter! :fanning: Goes through potatoes like they are butter and has very good release. What type of grind are you using on them, Will? Whatever it is, it's great. My daughter used it and has since claimed the 210 carbon as her own when it gets here. :knife:


----------



## marc4pt0

Stellar knife, Will. This thing is a beast on prep!
Thanks again!


----------



## WillC

Thanks Guys, Ed, The grind I have come to which works best is basically a blended double bevel, taken very thin at the edge. It ends up being a very robust grind with great release, especially on a thicker knife like yours. The grind appears convex to the eye. If you look at the heel you will see there is an apex to the convex. This is often described as a wave, I find this to give the best release. And as long as the time is taken to get it uber thin at the edge it cuts well too. 
I have my processes to make sure a knife cuts food well out of the box. I tend to grind the knife as close as I can get it on belts, test it on food, then do the final thinning by hand on Diamond plates, retest as necessary, then hand finish. 
I do it this way as many times I have hand finished a knife, tested it, not been as happy as I could be....so needed to grind a bit more and hand finish all over again:laugh:

Marc, thats fantastic mate, Its a great feeling to have some worker bee knives out there, let me know how it works out in the long term. That Patina is coming already.


----------



## ejd53

The 210 arrived yesterday. Not sure if I'll be able to give you feedback anytime soon, as my daughter has appropriated it. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## WillC

There is still the 270mm carbon Utilty line left. And the wonderful special grind stainless Nakiri. I had better have a post holiday sale and offer 20% off the web price on these to you guys here by pm.
Pictures and specs here...
http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html
Thanks All:biggrin:


----------



## marc4pt0

I love that profile of the 270. And I was really enjoying the 240, can't wait to get back in to the kitchen to use it again!


----------



## WillC

Cheers Marc, great to hear:biggrin:


----------



## ejd53

PM on the Nakiri.


----------



## WillC

Fabulous Nakiri Sold to Ed. I'm so happy you are buying so many of my knives Ed, thank you.:biggrin:


----------



## Mrmnms

Congratulations to Will and Ed!


----------



## WillC

Thanks buddy, 270mm carbon is also now sold. 
Many Thanks
Will


----------



## WillC

I have a stainless Utility Line available. This one was damaged on the way to the customer. The customer has changed his order to a damascus knife, so this is available. It lost 1mm off the Tip and has been re thinned and finished. Its still 240mm in length 49mm depth. Utilty line handle. Superb cutter.
I will do the 20% discount and a bit more on this one so be quick.... £230 all in, will include a nice Knife Mat to wrap it in and Knife certificate.
Pm me on this one and I'll send you the details

Many Thanks All
Will
Quick snaps, Usual geometry


----------



## Flee

Pm on the utility knife.


----------



## marc4pt0

Good choice Flee! I almost jumped on this and I already have his 240 in carbon. You are definitely going to enjoy this knife!


----------



## WillC

Well done Flee sold pending.


----------



## ejd53

Nice job Flee. I have a 210 carbon and a 200 San Mai, both great cutters.


----------



## ecchef

Great score! Will makes outstanding knives. And he's a nice guy.


----------



## Bill13

Lucky grab. I would of snatched that up if I had seen it in time!


----------



## WillC

This Guy is available. It is a full custom Gyuto in 14c28n with no wait. The customer is having something else from me.
Specs are.
Blade length 270mm
Height 52 mm
14c28n at 62hrc
Handle is is Koa and Amboyna.
Balance is on the choil. 

Price is £360 all in via pm, I will add it to my site in the next few days.

3mm at spine, full distal taper. convex faces, hand thinned into edge and tip prior to hand finish.

Many Thanks

Will


----------



## jigert

If I could swing a 270 in my kitchen... Great looking knife, Will!


----------



## WildBoar

Wow.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Guys, still here, have not had a chance to put it on my website yet, so if you want it, pm me.
Cheers
Will


----------



## cclin

I want to try Will's gyuto & 14c28n steel so bad.....very tempting!!


----------



## marc4pt0

If it performs anything like the o1 carbon utility I got, go for it!


----------



## ejd53

I have three of Will's knives, a 200 San Mai Gyuto, a 210 O1 carbon Gyuto and a 215 Stainless Nakiri. They all perform beautifully.


----------



## WillC

I was about to put both these up for sale.....But the Gyuto has been snapped up
So the Suji still available.
The Price £712
Blade specs, stainless clad/01 core with nickel. Core 61hrc.
Both are approximately 3.5mm over the heel, full distal taper. Very...very... thin behind the edge.... whilst nicely convex faces.
The finish is hand rubbed to 600 grit and a light polish and etch.

Handles are stabilized dyed maple and birch. With solid nickel silver ferrule, split with a fullered stainless spacer. Stainless endcap with mosaic pin.
The Gyuto is actually a 240mm, (245)
The Suji a 280mm
Both balance on the heel.





Lots of pics in the gallery. Thanks All

Also the 14c28n custom Gyuto in koa/amboyna still available


----------



## Von blewitt

Stunning Will, whoever snapped up that Gyuto is a lucky fella!


----------



## WillC

Thanks Huw, all good practice for your one
Both the stainless clad knives, sold pending, im a happy bunny, as will be my landlord:bat:


----------



## Bill13

WillC said:


> This Guy is available. It is a full custom Gyuto in 14c28n with no wait. The customer is having something else from me.
> Specs are.
> Blade length 270mm
> Height 52 mm
> 14c28n at 62hrc
> Handle is is Koa and Amboyna.
> Balance is on the choil.
> 
> Price is £360 all in via pm, I will add it to my site in the next few days.
> 
> 3mm at spine, full distal taper. convex faces, hand thinned into edge and tip prior to hand finish.
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Will



That is a beautiful knife and I think WildBoar should buy it so I can see it in person one of these days


----------



## WildBoar

I hear you. But it was already sold. Plus I got more then my share of 240s. Now if it were a 255 that would be a different story...


----------



## ms4awd

Any pettys/pairing available? do u make western handle?


----------



## WillC

The 270mm mono stainless Gyuto is still available, nothing else currently available. Cheers
Will


----------



## WillC

270 Gyuto now sold, thanks everyone. I will be focusing on catching up big time on commission pieces for a while, but will slip a few extras in here and there. I do have a special grind carbon Nakiri coming up I think I will do with a nice handle.


----------



## WillC

Two more available here.

Mono steel carbon Nakiri - special grind - Hollow ground faces, flat bevels stone finished to Zero. 
Length 221mm height 65mm
Thickness over heel 3.1mm 
Handle is Maple and dyed elder.
Price £455 all in.





And this stainless damascus clad carbon core Gyuto.
Blade length 245mm height 51mm
Thickness at heel 3.1mm, full distal taper, my usual grind, fully convex, super thin at the edge.
Handle is spalted horn beam and Maple with dyed elder.

Price £548 all in.














Pm me any interest they are not on my site yet.

Thanks All:biggrin:


----------



## WillC

Nakiri Now sold. 

Gyuto still currently available.


----------



## ejd53

Congrats to whoever bought the Nakiri, they cut like a dream and things *do not* stick to that grind.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Ed, glad your enjoying it


----------



## turbochef422

Good luck with the sale but you shouldn't need any. That gyuto is beautiful.


----------



## chinacats

turbochef422 said:


> Good luck with the sale but you shouldn't need any. That gyuto is beautiful.



lus1: love the damascus on the gyuto


----------



## WillC

Thanks Guys, this one is up in my store now.
http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html


----------



## WillC

I have just spent the morning introducing a proper cart/stock management system to the website as it really needed doing as im away from the computer while in the workshop and most weekends. It also allows discount codes. 
So I have added one for this knife to try it out. To get a 10% discount on this wonderful stainless damascus clad Gyuto before or over the weekend click to buy then add the discount code 00KKF00

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html


----------



## marc4pt0

My God man, that knife is beautiful. Wish I had the means! Hats off to the lucky bastard who snatches this up, especially at such a great price!


----------



## Lefty

I just received a Catcheside in the mail, for a saya. This thing is flat out INSANE! This should be purchased...now!!!


----------



## WillC

Thanks Fellas, looking forward to seeing the saya for the Suji Special Lefty 
This stainless damascus clad beauty is still available. I will leave the discount code active for you for another two days. With the discount thats just over £50 off!


----------



## Brad Gibson

I saw the super flat profiled gyuto that lefty has right now. Dear lord that thing is beautiful. Keep up the hard work. I hope someday I can own a piece of your work!


----------



## WillC

Thanks Brad I love making them.:bliss:
The stainless clad Gyuto has sold.
Thanks all
Will


----------



## Mike9

You seem to have a problem with your web site Will . . . everything is always *SOLD!!!* :groucho:


----------



## ejd53

Mike9 said:


> You seem to have a problem with your web site Will . . . everything is always *SOLD!!!* :groucho:



Yeah Will, ask yourself this: do you really need the shop page or should you rename it "knives I used to have for sale"? :biggrin:


----------



## WillC

Lols Guys, I need to get more knives made:laugh:


----------



## WillC

Hey Guys the first two Parers are up now on my site. Contact me via the contact button for payment details. 
http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html


----------



## WillC

One of the first two Parers Left....


----------



## cookinstuff

Sent ya an email on that other one if it is still available, these look great.


----------



## WillC

Thanks, Koa One is yours


----------



## WillC

Available now on my site.

290mm Stainless damascus clad, special Gyuto. Diamond shape handle RH only.
This is the largest full depth Gyuto I have ever produced. This is a very special knife. Stainless damascus clad 01 carbon core. Dark Desert ironwood burl handle with stainless damascus fittings, also a first for me. The damascus is set off by a Jadeite spacer. The handle is unusually in my diamond shape, my version of a D handle. Set for right hand use. The knife is of my usual geometry, thin in the right places.
Dimensions
Blade length 291mm
Height at heel 59mm
Handle length 15 cm
Blade thickness over heel 3.75mm, full distal taper over length.
Balance point on choil. 
Weight approx 350 grams.
Price includes shipping and fees.
Link to Purchase
http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html
Pictures
























Thanks all, have a lovely weekend


----------



## skiajl6297

Dude. That thing is spectacular.


----------



## WillC

Thank you sir, And this one is sold.


----------



## Lefty

You keep making my knives backwards, Will....


----------



## ejd53

Still need to change the page name on your website to "Knives I used to have for Sale"...


----------



## JMJones

That is impressive and inspiring work!


----------



## Aphex

My god, is that a sword or a knife! It's almost as long as my kitchen is wide.

Congrats on such a quick sale.


----------



## scotchef38

Thats a monster.Amazing work as always Will.


----------



## ar11

That gyuto is truly impressive craftsmanship. Maybe if I save for a long time i can afford one of your beauties one day


----------



## WillC

A little heads up, Some stainless damascus Paring knives and two stainless clad Gyuto are available now in store.
http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html






































http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html


----------



## Mrmnms

They are gorgeous Will. I'll be stunned if they last the weekend.


----------



## WillC

Thank you Kind Sir, very nice to wake up to Sales, the two Gyuto's and a parer are gone to members here, thanks KKF. 
Three of the Parers are remaining. I had a chance to get some better shots for each of the stainless damascus, which I have added to my site.
http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html









http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html


----------



## marc4pt0

Lucky folks! Those gyutos look stellar!


----------



## WillC

Both Gyuto's and the 78mm Parer got packed and sent off today. Three lovely stainless damascus clad parers are still in store. The largest really a Petty at 110mm.


----------



## Lefty

I wish I could get one of those. Just insane work, Will.


----------



## ejd53

Beautiful work, Will. Can't wait to see how mine turns out. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## WillC

Thank you Ed, Im looking forward to seeing it too, after the one that was not, but the next feather damascus will be even better

A couple of Pares still remaining. These are RARE from me. Im surprised they are still there.:big eek:


----------



## Vangelis

The 23cm Guyto arrived this morning in a very nice package !!!! Result I was late at work as I had to chop some apples . First impressions very good. It is a light and nimble knife. Apples aren't the hardest vegetable but the was 0 effort, very happy with the result.

I am not 100% certain about the handle, seems a bit short for me compering to the other wa hanldes I had. 

I will spend more time with it tonight, I am planning to make a winter vegeterian stew.

V


----------



## WillC

Excellent thanks, let me know how you get on with it. A handle length to suit someones hand would br the diagonal measurement across your palm. Any extra length is spare or pertruding. These were 13 cm in length i think or just under if your palm measurement is 14 plus it could be a tad short for you. Drop me a pm aftet you have used it a whike and we will work it out.
Cheers
Will


----------



## Vangelis

Of course, and I will give an initial review after using it. My current go-to gyuto is going to have some new shoes... so I will use it alot. I heard that you will be at Maxim's gathering ! Unfortunately I have other commitments for the weekend.


By the way did you etch the edge  

Best


----------



## Lefty

Light and nimble? Crazy. The Catcheside gyuto I am doing some work for is not light, but I mean that in a good way. I'd put it in the medium category. It's a gorgeous piece, for sure, though.


----------



## Vangelis

Well this is how it felt, I am not an expert on how to categorise the gyutos  but sure it is a gorgeous piece of cutting art. 

All credits to this impulse purchase goes to my girlfriend. 



Lefty said:


> Light and nimble? Crazy. The Catcheside gyuto I am doing some work for is not light, but I mean that in a good way. I'd put it in the medium category. It's a gorgeous piece, for sure, though.


----------



## ejd53

Lefty said:


> Light and nimble? Crazy. The Catcheside gyuto I am doing some work for is not light, but I mean that in a good way. I'd put it in the medium category. It's a gorgeous piece, for sure, though.


lus1: My Red Shark gyuto is not light, but it cuts so well that you just fly through things. Maybe that takes some of the weight off. :biggrin:


----------



## WillC

The san mai are not thin. I would say they are medium too Lefty... Thickness between 3.5mm and 4mm at the heel. Ed I think yours is on the thicker side close to 4mm and Vangelis, around 3.6mm. I think the balance will have allot to do with it feeling nimble and a slender tip. The weight is pretty much over the heel. Happy cutting,Thanks All:biggrin:


----------



## WillC

I have set up myself a lightbox so I can get home late and still be able to get some well lit Photos for the my site. Next lot I will do this on the website.
Here are a few test shots of the two tone amboyna Paring knife in my store. Camera is also new to me, my first dslr, an old Eos D20, really nice piece of kit and an ebay bargain



























Im pretty happy for a first go with the kit, been a while since I used a full manual camera, I need to get a tripod to get the depth of field type shots. What do you think?


----------



## Lefty

It looks pretty nice to me, Will. The colours look really true, which I often find a difficult task.


----------



## CanadianMan

Great pictures will!! You captured the grains really well


----------



## nepastovus

you said you still have something for sale?


----------



## Dream Burls

Nice Will. The EOS line is very good. A tripod will help with the depth of field, but the pictures you posted look great for handheld shots.


----------



## WillC

Tripod is deffo still on the list! 
Just a quick note to say I added two knives to my site. A stainless damascus D2 core Honesuki, and a Stainless sammy/01 core 70mm Parer
http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html


----------



## WillC

I finally bought myself a decent Tripod today, a Manfrotto one, so excuse the shed load of pictures, some shot for depth of field. These are the two available. There are actually two of the D2 core hard use Petty available, a more honesuki shape and a more small Petty, line knife one. I want to keep one back for a while to test against cpm 3v. But I'm not too fussed which one I sell if someone fancies the other one let me know. Lots of pics of the Parer, so many tiny details to get across.

Parer 70mm

































These are the two 180mm D2 core stainless damascus clad...
















I will offer a 20% forum discount off the web price for forum members for these for a January incentive. So PM me and I will send you a discounted total. 

Thanks All

Will


----------



## Mrmnms

Very curious about your CPM 3v comparisons Will. These knives look amazing. Beautiful and tough is a good combination .


----------



## WillC

Couple of wee gorgeous ones are available.





Buy me now.


----------



## WillC

Thats about 20% off list on those two for you btw. :biggrin:


----------



## WillC

Those two sold, many thanks, its been a heavy month on materials bills, it all helps. 
I'm not 100% sure which will be up next, maybe one of the 3v, need to do some testing first though.
Make sure you get on my Mailing list via my website for updates.
Thanks All


----------



## V1P

Wow, nice Will!

I notice that you custom makers been pumping out new pieces at unbelievable speed lately. Santa must have loaned you his elves after the Christmas season, lol.

Ferry


----------



## WillC

Thanks Ferry, Sometimes I put a couple aside for a rainy day, or times like these when I'm in the midst of a sea damascus production with not much being finished.....but don't tell anyone


----------



## daddy yo yo

WillC said:


> Thanks Ferry, Sometimes I put a couple aside for a rainy day



Having spent some time nearby (Bromyard) on several occasions, I really have to say that you have quite many rainy days on your island... ;-)


----------



## WillC

This pair, 





















Were briefly for sale earlier.  I sent a mail shot out to those on my mailing list.

Next up between commission pieces will be the cpm 3v stainless clad pieces...

So make sure you subscribe to my mailing list for the shout out. Many thanks

Will

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html


----------



## WillC

This very special Guy is up for sale, a 310mm Suji in the powdered carbon damascus.
Knife specifics...
310mm Powder Damascus Sujihuki.
This piece is a complete one off, made from Powdered carbon steels and pure Nickel. The edge is 01.
Here is the work in progress of the making of this special piece of work.
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/18794-Powder-damascus-Masterclass-piece-WIP
Knife specifications are as follows.
Blade length measured from heel to tip  310mm
Height of blade at the heel  45mm
Thickness at spine over heel  3.5mm, halfway 2mm, 1inch behind tip , 0.8mm
Convex, fully ground double bevel, very thin at the edge.
Hardness of the edge material - 61hrc.
Handle length 140mm.
Handle materials - Multi-bar nickel twist ferrule, Fire within end cap. Both with silver soldered nickel silver spacer, hard soldered. The wood is best quality Rosewood burl.
This Knife balances 1cm in front of the heel and feels perfect in hand.

Images





















Available to buy now in my store.

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html

Message me if you have any questions, Thanks All


----------



## WillC

Another more simple but very pretty Knife added to the store today, in my Cpm3v core stainless clad


















Stainless steel san mai , Petty 180mm, CPM3v core, 304L cladding.
This is hand rubbed then has a semi mirror polish to bring out the weld activity in the etch.
Love this steel in a kitchen knife, as easy to sharpen as aeb-l. Takes a fine edge and has excellent wear resistance for a finer carbide steel.
Blade length 170mm
Height at heel 38mm
Thickness on spine over heel 3mm
Full distal taper, convex ground to very thin at the edge.
Handle is in Wild almond burl, Koa Spacer with a Jadeite spacer.
Balance bang on the heel on this one. Feels great!

Buy now in store.

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html


----------



## erikz

Not anymore Will, see you already sold it  Your mail was in my inbox for 15 minutes and it was gone 

It's a beauty really, good to see someone got it that quick


----------



## WillC

Mmm both knives are showing in stock in my stock list admin part. The Suji is saying out of stock on my website, could be someone clicked on it by accident. Takes a few minutes to refresh back to showing stock again, if the is no check out. But both still available, if anyone is having trouble drop me a pm or email.
Cheers
Will


----------



## Dinsdale

If the petty is available i'll take it. I clicked on the petty, it said it was added to the cart but no link to the cart shows up?


----------



## WillC

Mmmm I have not had this glitch before, It may be just the button type I selected wrong. As both knives have been showing no stock, meaning someone has clicked to purchase but no checkout, or as you say checkout is not coming up. I have replaced the Buy now with direct contact email link, until I work out what happened. 
Dinsdale, excellent, sorry for the checkout problem there....if you would like the Petty, drop me an email or pm and I will send my paypal info. Cheers
Will


----------



## WillC

Yes I was using a button which opens an internal checkout, which I have not set up. I normally use a standalone button which simply redirects to paypal checkout. Will leave it as email contact overnight and see who was trying to get what. Sorry folks, still at least I know what was happening now.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Dinsdale, sold to that Man. And I enjoyed catching up on some Monty Python....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXjrMU0jpAE

The Suji is still available


----------



## Dinsdale

I can never get enough of MP. Funniest show in the history of television


----------



## ejd53

I told you Will, the page should be named "Knives I used to have for sale". :biggrin:


----------



## WillC

Thanks Ed, yes the first hour of having a knife for sale is a bit crazy. Not very good when I had made an error with the buttons. Both appeared to have sold at one point. The san mai was claimed however no one checked out with the Suji in the end and I had no follow up email, so I guess someone held off or pressed the button by mistake.
So the One off powder damascus Suji is still available. Buttons work now I have checked


----------



## WillC

After the check out fiasco I have upgraded my checkout system. 
http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html
Now accepting Credit/debit card as well as Paypal for your convenience.
Thanks All


----------



## WillC

This lovely 235mm stainless clad, carbon 1.2442 core Gyuto is currently available in store folks 





















http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html


----------



## WillC

And here are the knife specs 

235mm Stainless Clad 1.2442 carbon Gyuto.

Description- A full size Gyuto, with zero flex over the blade, yet offering just the right combination of thin edge and convex geometry to cut with surprisingly low friction, offering release in softer foods and with minimal wedge in hard food. The balance is right on the heel, making this knife feel and handle nimbler than the weight. Grind and weight combined with thin edge geometry give a great feeling of control and separation in cutting. Core material is German 1.2442, like a good example of blue 1 with a little finer grain and toughness, giving very satisfying results in long edge holding and easy of sharpening.
Blade Materials 1.2442 carbon steel @64-65 hrc, with 304L cladding
Blade length  235mm
Height- 47mm
Thickness on spine above heel  4mm, (4.3mm entering handle)
Grind- Convex blended bevels, very thin at the edge. See heel shot.
Handle length- 140mm
Balance  On heel. 
Handle materials- Buffalo horn with some lovely pale fleck, white spacer and Two tone amboyna burl.


----------



## Andrey V

WOW, Will. It looks really cool. I really enjoy looking at the contrast between Jigane and Hagane.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Andrey my friend, they are a pleasure to make, polishing brings out the "shadow" of the carbon then a very brief etch followed by removal of oxides. Im not a big fan of black and white etches, I like to see the metal and let the carbon take a nice patina in use  I think you would like this steel, its very hard and nice to sharpen. :cheffry:


----------



## Andrey V

WillC said:


> Thanks Andrey my friend, they are a pleasure to make, polishing brings out the "shadow" of the carbon then a very brief etch followed by removal of oxides. Im not a big fan of black and white etches, I like to see the metal and let the carbon take a nice patina in use  I think you would like this steel, its very hard and nice to sharpen. :cheffry:



Yes, Will, the polishing it's not the same as etching. I hate etching, you know, the work hands do it's not the same as acid does . I know i would really enjoy it, that's why i'm looking so often on it. What stops we for now- the thinner pocket , but i work to improve it. Sooner or later i'll get it, be sure . 
Would like to see you soon, hope you'll change your mind


----------



## WillC

Just a reminder that you can buy this beautifully finished, performance piece of stainless san mai on my site, full geometry, zero flex, except the edge which is so thin you can flex it with your nail, gorgeous core steel at 65hrc.....its not messing about...... waiting to be loved. 

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html


----------



## Andrey V

WillC said:


> Just a reminder that you can buy this beautifully finished, performance piece of stainless san mai on my site, full geometry, zero flex, except the edge which is so thin you can flex it with your nail, gorgeous core steel at 65hrc.....its not messing about...... waiting to be loved.
> 
> http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html



Yep, i saw it. 
When do you plan to make next " Honyaki" knife? We talked about your monosteel knives


----------



## WillC

In the 1.2442? I need to talk to the nice German man about getting a full sheet, or wider pieces, then I could do some mono in 1.2442. Main priority at the moment is catching up with commissions as Im finally getting into a rhythm on that side of work.:biggrin:


----------



## mc2442

Are you just messing around with me with the number?? It is just a number I threw in with my initials, but it is like you know I have been almost pulling the trigger on your other knife available 

I bought a 270mm from you for my brother who is in London, but wanted to buy a smaller knife for him as well. Will probably come out this year and figured I could take whatever knife he did not want.


----------



## WillC

That is a crazy coincidence , and to think I wanted to give it a snappier nick name:laugh:

http://zknives.com/knives/steels/1.2442.shtml


----------



## toddnmd

That is a funny coincidence! Clearly the universe is telling you that you must buy this knife!


----------



## WillC

Thats what I thought too


----------



## mc2442

Why fight it, I have been wanting something from Will :bliss:


----------



## WillC

Well done Mat, you owe yourself one, and I think you will love this knife.:biggrin:


----------



## Nasr

Congrats ..This one was tugging hard!


----------



## WillC

Hello Nasr, thanks you sir, don't worry though, yours will be worth the wait:doublethumbsup:


----------



## mc2442

Picked it up yesterday, absolutely love the look of the knife! The handle is awesome! Definitely substantial, has a thicker spine as you can see from the photos. Falls through everything that I have cut and very little sticking to the blade (if any).

Will post some pics in the next couple of days. Thank you Will!


----------



## WillC

Excellent, thanks very much, thats nice to hear


----------



## WillC

Hello all, a few available now on my site..... Slicer and the small utility line Gyuto are Sold, I have two fantastic 4mm version Gyutos available and a very nice Kiridashi.


----------



## WillC

210mm Gyuto and Kiridashi left available.:biggrin:


----------



## Andrey V

WillC said:


> 210mm Gyuto and Kiridashi left available.:biggrin:



Kiridashi &#128064;&#128064;&#128064;&#128064;. How much is the fish ? &#128540;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Andrey V

I see, Will. Let me think a bit..


----------



## WillC

Thanks Andrey, I have a wider handle one of these as well, this has a roundish handle, I like it for cutting curves,but you mention you like a more rectangular profile to hold....


----------



## Andrey V

WillC said:


> Thanks Andrey, I have a wider handle one of these as well, this has a roundish handle, I like it for cutting curves,but you mention you like a more rectangular profile to hold....



As for Saya making


----------



## WillC

More intricate shapes in paper and card mostly, the more rectangular handle would grip better for wood work I think...


----------



## Andrey V

WillC said:


> More intricate shapes in paper and card mostly, the more rectangular handle would grip better for wood work I think...



Agree


----------



## Andrey V

You're sure you won't come in Mai?


----------



## WillC

I just can't afford the time away from commissions , and I would want to make more stuff to bring and show, so will have to wait, but of course I will miss you Guys:cheffry:


----------



## Andrey V

[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## designdog

Well, I was about to spring for the 210 gyuto, did the PayPal, something was not right in the currency conversion. It was then that I discovered your price are in pounds not euros, and the conversion to dollars is, well, not favorable to my budget.


----------



## WillC

Sorry for your disappointment. There is a note in Bold at the top of my shop page that prices are In Pounds Sterling as well as the £ sign as Im aware that it may not be common knowledge to all that in the uk we use the Pound not the Euro.
I will be doing the occasional 4mm version with Utility line handle which would be well under $500 and the 3mm versions are cheaper when I make them.. If a premium 4mm with premium handle is out of reach.

Knives are currently sold out, The lovely Kiridashi is still available:biggrin:


----------



## designdog

Will,

Thanks, this was simply my stupidity in overlooking the obvious  especially after all my time in the UK. Just my opinion, but I believe the "Western" knife makers have gone too far overboard with exotic handles and Damascus patterns, where some of us are simply looking for outstanding heat treatment, profiles and grinds  things that actually impact knife performance. That 210 of yours would be perfect, IMHO, with a simple, but good quality wa handle. But that is me, and you are the artist...


----------



## daddy yo yo

WillC said:


> it may not be common knowledge to all that in the uk we use the Pound not the Euro.


Islanders! :tease:


----------



## shownomarci

daddy yo yo said:


> Islanders! :tease:


My british boss says quite often: "Nobody likes us, but we don't care!" 
As for the topic, i do agree with designdog, some of us is mostly interested in the performance and leave the fancy bits to the collectors. 
I do understand Wills artistic side as well what also helps him to rise above the average blacksmiths. 
Anyway, Will, keep on doing what you believe in.


----------



## chinacats

shownomarci said:


> My british boss says quite often: "Nobody likes us, but we don't care!"
> As for the topic, i do agree with designdog, some of us is mostly interested in the performance and leave the fancy bits to the collectors.
> I do understand Wills artistic side as well what also helps him to rise above the average blacksmiths.
> Anyway, Will, keep on doing what you believe in.



Don't discount these as being strictly badass looking knives--Will is constantly working hard to produce knives that perform as well as they look.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Jim
Speaking generally from the comments here....
All my work from the highest end composite pieces to the simplest mono, function is primary.
You can see my thread on the composites to see how performance is considered in every area, from material choice to geometry working with form. The beauty and form support the function or it would not be beautiful, thats how this works.

Im well aware that people like simpler pieces for everyday use. Thats where the mono steels come in and I believe my san mai is a nice compromise and that indeed offers its own special advantages to function. 

At the business end of the market price is always more of a consideration to the user. Thats why for a while I did not offer mono steels at all as many do it a reasonable price.... but with some thought I feel I offer something different which reflects the function of my high end pieces. Its always my tack to provide something better rather than cheaper, prices reflect the time which goes into making the best possible product. A few who have purchased my premium 4mm mono have come back for a second. I think this speaks volumes for the "actual" value for money. 
And for those who want even simpler package, I will do the odd one with simple "Utility line" Handle. No difference in the time and effort that goes into the extreme geometry of these blades, just saving on some handle materials and passing that on to the customer.

That about covers it I think, I do not want to open this thread to a debate on either pricing or function vs art. I do enjoy discussing such things but this is a sales thread after all and I would ask for your consideration of that.

A reminder that shout outs of new stock goes first to my mailing list, you can find this on my store page and contact page. Will have a variety of new stock next week.

Thanks:biggrin:


----------



## designdog

OK, decided to put my money where my mouth is, and bought the new Catcheside gyuto on sale at BST. I would call it a 4mm mono. Just arrived.

I can say that, without using it significantly, it is already one of my best knives. Might be a bit of a wedging issue, as it is a thick, sturdy blade, but that is what I like. Fit, finish, design are second to none. Would have preferred less bling for less cost, but it is what it is...


----------



## designdog

A follow up to my previous post. After much prep last night and this morning. I can say unequivicably that this Catcheside gyuto is the finest knife I own! Not a doubt.

I also think if Will can make my concept of a line knife, which is simply the Masamoto KS profile scaled down to 230mm (see attached) I would jump on it!


----------



## WillC

Excellent stuff, really glad you like it, which one was it? Any patina shots


----------



## Andrey V

chinacats said:


> Don't discount these as being strictly badass looking knives--Will is constantly working hard to produce knives that perform as well as they look.



I confirm- i tried Will's knives- the performance is on it's top. 
We were comparing with him his Gyutos with Kato ( Kikuryu and Dragon) and Shigefusa. His knives differ from these ones, but they differ having their individuality, not it terms of performance. In terms of profile, feeling, responce, aggressivity i would describe them like between american and japanese knives. Sure talking about high- end knives. Still very unique, really having it's souls. I liked more Will's "simple"cladding knives, then Damascus, but it's my preference. I prefer simplicity , that's all. The work he puts into his Damascus is amazing..


----------



## designdog

WillC said:


> Excellent stuff, really glad you like it, which one was it? Any patina shots



Will, it is the 230mm in 01 sold here on BST, with the leather saya. There will be no patina shots, as I clean off after every cut. Andrey knows that I am anal. And, like him, I prefer the simpler knifes over damascus. Yes, the knife does have "soul", like my Katos and Shiges...

My reason for including the sketch above is that I don't believe anyone is making the ideal line knife right now. Either they have a low and long profile, which makes chopping problematical, or they are simply small gyutos, which means they don't have a good pointy tip. You want them to be thick enough and stable, but if too thick it is hard to get them thin at the edge, in a low sided knife. I have alway thought the KS has a great profile, but its length makes it difficult on a small board or on the line. Just food for thought...


----------



## TheDispossessed

designdog said:


> I don't believe anyone is making the ideal line knife right now. Either they have a low and long profile, which makes chopping problematical, or they are simply small gyutos, which means they don't have a good pointy tip. You want them to be thick enough and stable, but if too thick it is hard to get them thin at the edge, in a low sided knife. I have alway thought the KS has a great profile, but its length makes it difficult on a small board or on the line. Just food for thought...



Not to derail the thread, and of course, you are entitled to your opinion. IMO the Sujihiki/Petty as a 'line knife' is ideal because it takes up so little space in both directions. Also, it makes a good slicer, which is often needed on a hot line, as much or more than chopping. Your sketch wouldn't make a good slicer. For chopping, throw a finger on top of the blade and even a mere 35mm of height isn't problematic for most tasks. Anyways, my 2 cents, unasked for as usual.
Cheers!


----------



## WillC

I will just say I have very strong reasons for developing the profile the way it is, tip strength, room for fuller geometry almost to the tip of the knife, cutting surface area into the tip, combined with a good subtle belly coming in parallel to the handle for control in push cuts and on the slice without any funky angles to the board going on.


Anyway.......These are on special one off weekend sale here folks 

This thread, Two Gyutos still available, and if you make a purchase you have a good chance of winning a very cool and unique Kiridashi.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/22610-Birthday-Holliday-mono-Sale-and-comp!





And this 220mm Petty/Suji in 1.2442 core on my site....


----------



## WillC

I will do a little post holiday forum offer on this beauty. 1.2442 is also a limited resource, only a certain amount was produced, making it rather special indeed.

Here are the details

This is a very traditionally forged petty Suji. It is made from soft iron cladding with a core of amazing 1.2442 high carbon/tungsten steel at a hardness of 65hrc. Gorgeous forged taper from around 3.6mm tapers rapidly into the heel with a nice steady taper to the tip. Geometry is fully convex and outrageously thin at the edge, this is quite some steel! The finish is done with natural stone grit to bring out the contrast between core and soft cladding, no etching, so will be very easy to maintain the finish with finger stones. Very nice and unusual piece.

Materials- Soft Mild steel clad with 1.2442 carbon core @65hrc

Blade length  220mm

Height- 42mm

Thickness on spine above heel  3.1mm, 3.6mm entering handle

Grind- Convex blended bevels, very thin at the edge. See heel shot.

Handle length- 147mm

Handle materials- Best Amboyna , with quilted maple ferrule/endcap and red/brass spacers.

Price include world shipping, comes with knife bag and certificate.













Forum price £380 via pm for payment details.

And one last chance to get the 210mm 4mm version mono






at a reduced price of £290, also pm for payment details.

Thanks All


----------



## mc2442

I will take the 210. Need to get my brother's address for where to ship it, but think it will be a good birthday present. Will PM email again.

Love the 2442 stainless clad, btw! Still have not posted pics, but need to with the nice patina formed around the blade. Love the look of it!


----------



## WillC

Brilliant thanks and glad your enjoying the San mai, and core steel named after you 

Both these are now sold, Thanks KKF


----------



## Dinsdale

Will

I just picked up the petty/Suji line knife from the post office. The pictures didn't do justice to the knife. I see why you wondered why no one had purchased it yet. Holding it and seeing the profile in person makes a huge difference. I am really glad I got this. Hope to use it over Memorial Day this weekend. Thanks again and keep up the incredible work.

Dinsdale


----------



## WillC

Thanks you Sir, thats great to hear


----------



## WillC

This little Cutie is available to buy now in my Shop....

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html














Thanks all


----------



## Rosco

Now THAT's a cool little knife! It's a good job I can find no real use for a paring knife because if I did I would want that one. Beautiful and unique.


----------



## WillC

Selling my Nakiri hollow geometry test piece, to make room for more test pieces on the rack. Its a little cracker.
146mm length 56mm height. Around 2.6mm taping on the spine. Hollow ground faces and slightly convex stone polished wide bevels. So so thin and lovely release.

This is a test piece, not logo'd but it is rather clumsily signed. It suffered a chipped heel on its multinational pass around, heel is rounded and it is very usable. There was slight contraction on the endcaps, making a tiny step to the touch, but moved no further and wood has darkened nicely so will leave it. Just given the bevel a quick thin on the wide bevels and a fresh micro bevel. 

Wood is stabilised walnut with something red and Australian on the ends.

Steel is 14c28n at full 63hrc hardness. 14c28n is an improved version of 13c/aeb-l with better corrosion resistance. Incredibly fine carbide steel. 

Forge finish stainless mono also makes this piece very unusual.

Great little knife, will make someone very happy, I now reserve this grind for more elaborate pieces as its time consuming for a Utility priced knife.

Comes with Knife bag and certificate. 

Asking £290 all in, pm me for payment details.

Cheers

Will


----------



## XooMG

I'll take it...or at least I can try, if I'm fast enough. :fanning:


----------



## XooMG

...actually, I need to withdraw from this one. Sorry!
(actually I have no idea if I was first)


----------



## WillC

Still available ...


----------



## WillC

Sold, pending funds. Thanks KKF


----------



## WillC

I have this little beauty available at a slightly reduced xmas price for you





Purchase here

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Damn beautiful work there Will! Love that particular profile most especially the tip for that length of blade! GLWS (although I know you won't need any luck to sell it!) - tried (really, really hard) to talk myself into another suji but I already have one on the way (but damn that's pretty special)!

Love what you do!


----------



## WillC

Thank you for the kind word sir


----------



## Matus

Will, that suji is really beautiful. Given the size I guess it could also be called a line knife (?).


----------



## WillC

Thank you Matus, yes indeed Petty/Suji or line knife, perfect mid size, very easy maintenance and off course the 1.2442 core


----------



## WillC

These three knives in carbon 01 will be added to my store tomorrow  

Discount code for the two Gyuto's will be included in my mailing list shout out when the knives go live. You can get on my mailing list if your not already on there, right at the bottom of my Shop page, or in the contact section of my website, linked in signature 

Thanks All


----------



## mikedtran

Will be watching my inbox for this one!


----------



## WillC

I'll just leave these here ...........with this discount code for 10% off the following knives kkf06022016 
Never been a better time to get a Catcheside mono 

Bottom knife , 3mm version 210 line knife.





200mm Fillet 





210mm Gyuto 4 mm version





185mm Mighty Gyuto 4mm version





http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html


----------



## WillC

185mm Sold thanks KKF, two monos and the fillet are available till monday with the discount code kkf06022016 for your 10% forum discount


----------



## MAS4T0

Hi Will,

Are you planning on doing any stainless knives this year?


----------



## WillC

Stainless clad yes, best of both worlds


----------



## Matus

WillC said:


> Stainless clad yes, best of both worlds



+1


----------



## MAS4T0

WillC said:


> Stainless clad yes, best of both worlds



Awesome!

In that case I'll keep stalking your threads and wait list.


----------



## DamageInc

WillC said:


> 185mm Sold thanks KKF, two monos and the fillet are available till monday with the discount code kkf06022016 for your 10% forum discount



It says the 185mm is still in stock on your website. Error or are there more?


----------



## WillC

The 185mm says Sold, but its 200mm twin is available and today you can use the 10% off coupon.


----------



## DamageInc

WillC said:


> The 185mm says Sold, but its 200mm twin is available and today you can use the 10% off coupon.



I really really want one of those 4mm mono 185mm..... Next time it will be mine....


----------



## WillC

They are a nice size  Are you going to be at Maxims Gathering?


----------



## WillC

Last chance saloon for the rest of the day.... for a 10% discount on the fantastic fillet, the 3mm version line knife and the 4mm version 200mm Gyuto ...... Thanks ALL


----------



## DamageInc

WillC said:


> They are a nice size  Are you going to be at Maxims Gathering?



I really wanted to go the last two times, but unfortunately things got in the way. This year I won't be able to go either as I am super busy all of March. I'm kicking myself....


----------



## WillC

I have this absolute beauty available. tested and tweaked on the stones, cutting beautifully with fantastic release. Bevel is stone finished and finger stones to highlight the very high layer double carbon core. You can work the whole bevel on these with a high grit stone then just blend with the grit and finger stones, its a practical beauty

Hope the photos show up the way these are forged, the difference in thickness between the spine, top of choil and the bottom of choil, centre of the knife is about 2mm, and very softly hollow down the centre of the knife. 























Also have a fully ground blade version Semi Custom - For you to choose your custom handle options.
Left to my own devises I would probably go western on this one, with sterling silver and something very dark but up to you 






Thanks All have a great weekend.
can purchase now on my site


----------



## WillC

The forged Knife is currently available on my website...

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html



Here is a quick one shot vid featuring this knife and some performance testing.

[video=youtube;2W9Y9JHn2E4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W9Y9JHn2E4&feature=youtu.be[/video]


Thanks all


----------



## mikedtran

Awesome video! Also I was browsing the shop and this shot definitely falls in the category of choil porn. Shigefusa step asie:


----------



## DamageInc

Honestly Will, those videos are genius for sales. I was not interested in the 185mm until I saw the video, and now I also want this 240. One thing at a time I guess.....


----------



## mikedtran

DamageInc said:


> Honestly Will, those videos are genius for sales. I was not interested in the 185mm until I saw the video, and now I also want this 240. One thing at a time I guess.....



Definitely, also I can say Will's blade is easily one of my best cutters...I'm definitely on the hunt for another Catcheside.


----------



## F-Flash

If you have any small gyutos coming up. I think I might have to get one! +/- 200mm


----------



## Matus

Will, would there be any chance to see an EU passaround? I would love to try one of your gyutos.


----------



## WillC

Thanks all for your comments. 

F-Flash I have a few 200mm Mono gyutos coming up if thats of any help.

Matus, thanks , you should get to the Gathering sometime, I use these events as a sounding board for feedback and trying new developments. I sold out at the last one if that tells you anything


----------



## lifeis11

I'd be interested in a mono, if you have any more of those coming up. what steel do you typically use for them?


----------



## mikedtran

lifeis11 said:


> I'd be interested in a mono, if you have any more of those coming up. what steel do you typically use for them?



Will uses O1 steel. http://zknives.com/knives/steels/o1.shtml

I'd definitely recommend it, I'm also going to be standing in line for a 200mm-230mm mono in the 4mm, I currently have a 3mm =D


----------



## WillC

The Monos are plain old 01 but with my special ht, this brings the hardness in line with my damascus @ 64/65hrc. I often use 1.2442, which is a bit like blue one with a tad more tungsten. I use this often in San mai also @ around 65 hrc for chef knives. 
All nice to sharpen even at these hardness, which is why I like carbon, I do stainless clad sometimes though 

What I will do then is put the mono blades up as semi custom on my site on Friday. There should be a finished one up on Friday, but if you miss out you can sign up for one of the upcoming blades. Make sure your in my mailing list, I send a quick shout out when something is available.


----------



## Matus

Yes - I actually wanted to get to learn more about that gathering of yours. How often do you organise there? I have a little tight vacation schedule this year, but might manage to get a few days off (means without the rest of the family) later in the year so I might actually have a chance to take part if you would plan some more. I am going to join that mailing list of yours right away.

If I mat ask - where do you source the 1.2442 steel? I am curios about trying it out, but did not find it in Germany (I am limited to stock removal though).


----------



## lifeis11

awesome thanks. what do those typically run price-wise?


----------



## WillC

Nominaly around £360 for a 200mm with fairly simple wa.

For the blanks I will put up as semi custom - for custom handle So will price the blades as 15£/cm, then your handle choices and shipping are added on top of that.


Matus, Maxim is organising one for August next, will be a good one  You can sign up if there are spaces left on his site and Facebook.
Im afraid 1.2442 is not something in regular production. It used to be used as an hss steel.Now only re-rolled in tiny batches for blade smiths.


Cheers

Will


----------



## MontezumaBoy

WillC said:


> I do stainless clad sometimes though



I am waiting and watching for one of your stainless to rear its wonderful head ... 

Hopefully in the not too distant future but I am a patient man ...


----------



## lifeis11

cool, thanks for the info. looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## WillC

Limited Pre - order slots are now up and available on my site for Carbon Mighty Gyuto's in 200mm blade length 

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html


----------



## lifeis11

WillC said:


> Limited Pre - order slots are now up and available on my site for Carbon Mighty Gyuto's in 200mm blade length
> 
> http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html



I think I'm first? :knife: 

Man, going into the office late paid off this morning! :biggrin:


----------



## WillC

Well done you got in first, so next weeks one is yours, still 4 spots remaining, thanks all


----------



## lifeis11

cool! they are going fast, that's awesome. I'm stoked to finally get to play with one of these in person.


----------



## WillC

View attachment 31523


Picked up a few pieces of this Yellow box gum for those requesting stock wa handle option, used it before comes up lovely with a few coats of oil and very naturally stable.


----------



## DamageInc

The attachment is not working for me.


----------



## WillC

Ah thanks lets try this way...





And got some wenge for ferrules


----------



## DamageInc

That looks pretty good.


----------



## WillC

Mono Pre-orders - I have two blanks remaining, see my site for details, my site has stock control so don't worry about clicking, it will not let you buy when they are out of stock. This will be the last of these for a while!! lots of work, but the results are very worth it in results. 
First two done and dusted, well one and a half, just waiting on horn for your handle Damage.

Here is Trevors 200mm Mighty Gyuto getting the final stone finish. Knife is honed many times during grinding then finishing, all stones used on the lower bevel, no sad paper, makes a big difference to perfecting the final compound geometry.......And a a bonus looks rather good too, a kind of graduated stone finish up the lower bevel by the time its finished, It shows its workings as a process.

Beginners - this does not mean you need to have an established collection of stones to maintain these! Its already done, and will make it much much easier when thinning is necessary.

Anyhow some pics 









The stock handle wood turned out nice, have a few more blocks like this for last minute takers.













Finally Just finishing a rather nice western handle for this damascus 240mm













I sat in front of the telly now working my way through the grits on it  Will be listed on my site and will notifications, tomorrow or shoot me a PM. This is one of the damascus forged knives, the fully ground one, a 250mm


----------



## lifeis11

looks great sir! stoked to finally get to handle a famed Catcheside in person!


----------



## Matus

That WA gyuto looks amazing - I love the handle (materials, design)


----------



## Mute-on

What are the specs on Trevor's 200 gyuto, Will? Looks fairly tall but hard to tell ...


----------



## WillC

50mm  Relatively tall for a little Gyuto, Just about purfect mighty one


----------



## lifeis11

i like a tall knife, this suits me VERY well


----------



## DamageInc

Are all your mighty monos around that height?


----------



## WillC

Yep, or there abouts 50-52mm  Just found a parcel with your horn  So won't be long


----------



## DamageInc

The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## WillC

Yours is done Sir! The rest are coming together over the weekend! Some pics on those to follow...

In the mean time Im a little short on time to add to the website so will leave this one here...this beautiful forged piece is available, one of the forge demo pieces all finished up  And its a cracker...

I 













































Vital Statistics

Length blade - 225mm
height - 48mm
Thickness entering handle - 5.3mm
Thickness spine over heel - 4.3mm
Thickness spine 10mm from tip 1.2mm

All forged taper and geometry, the forging is slightly asymmetrical right hand bias, release is slightly more to the right, works so very nicely  ground and hand /stone finished compound bevel.

Its no lightweight 255g, but balance is perfectly on heel.

1.2442 core knocking on the door of 66 hrc.....Cuts like a delicate beast, zero flex and falls through everything with a very nice sensation of RH biased release.

Wa handle in stab Sycamore and ebony with horn spacer. 


Heres the vid

[video=youtube;lHWG-oXu9oM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHWG-oXu9oM[/video]

Forum Price is £380 delivered inc certificate and knife bag

First to say I via PM gets it, payment by paypal please


----------



## jessf

I like what I'm hearing.


----------



## WillC

The san mai is Sold! Thanks KKF


----------



## WillC

Just a little pic of the mono - preorder process....
Numero uno, done shipped 
damage - finished
Next two coming together this weekend, last two in heat treatment, I put two more in the oven as well so there are *two more spots available for grabs via my site.*...Will be the last monos for a while


----------



## F-Flash

Looking Great! Can't wait to get to use it! So excited irate1:


----------



## Aphex

I'm not surprised the forged san mai sold so quick, it looks like a real stunner. 
I have to say I much prefer your recent rough forge work to the Damascus. While I admire the craft that goes into damascus, I actually think that the rough forge finish is more beautiful. That being said though, I do have a thing for feather damascus.


----------



## Matus

I also find the forge finish very nice. And yes - it seems that the knife is a very good performer. What did you say about that EU passaround Will? :angel2:


----------



## WillC

Ha ha, thanks chaps


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Will - what is your normal cladding/material for something like this? Just curious ...



WillC said:


> The san mai is Sold! Thanks KKF


----------



## WillC

Been out of action a couple of days as I managed to wrong foot my bike and drop it on my leg! Was wearing substantial boots fortunately otherwise I dread to think what it would look like, gota way with badly bruised ankle, can walk on it today so all good 

Cladding for the forged geometry knives is plain Mild steel so will patina, its not as reactive as iron. The polished forge work is very easy to keep clean, or just let it form a patina.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

WillC said:


> Been out of action a couple of days as I managed to wrong foot my bike and drop it on my leg! Was wearing substantial boots fortunately otherwise I dread to think what it would look like, gota way with badly bruised ankle, can walk on it today so all good



Damn Will - having the best equipment always pays off IMO! Hopefully no soft tissue damage? Bad strains are a PITA as well so take it slow! Thx for the cladding info.

TjA


----------



## ImpossibleGermany

Just ordered one of the Mighty Gyutos. Sweet!


----------



## WillC

Thanks  Will drop you an email when I get home  that's the last of them now.


----------



## ImpossibleGermany

WillC said:


> Thanks  Will drop you an email when I get home  that's the last of them now.



Oh wow. I saw the "7 remaining" and figured I'd go for it.
Justin


----------



## DanHumphrey

Effity eff - that's why you didn't reply yesterday when I used the contact form, isn't it?


----------



## WillC

Hi Dan, Thanks , been camping this weekend. Did you send a note over the weekend? Don't have anything from you but yes all sold I'm afraid,thats the last of those for a while but will be doing some forged geometry pieces next.


----------



## DanHumphrey

Did I read that newsletter correctly that prices for the forged pieces haven't been set? Saw the honyaki prices, but that was it. Do we only get that when the forged ones are available?


----------



## WillC

Hey there, yes they are in the works, pricing will be along the same lines as the mono knives, I will know more when I have worked though a whole batch. Its alongside other projects as always so I can't be specific on timings for stock knives, One of me and probably too many pots as usual....but you will know when they are available. Many Thanks


----------



## DanHumphrey

Work faster! :spankarse:oke1::justkidding:


----------



## mikedtran

Really excited for these honyakis!! =)


----------



## DamageInc

Honyaki gyuto now available for those who want it.


----------



## Bill13

It's now sold! No I did not buy it:biggrin:


----------



## DanHumphrey

So, those forged pieces... the longer it takes the more I kick myself for missing the mighty mini monos.


----------



## DanHumphrey

Good lord - email arrives, go over to my laptop, sold out.


----------



## WillC

Been a real struggle in the forge this week, rather hot  Ive been drinking many litres of water per forging session...its probably good for you 


Dan they didn't last long, two were just up... 
http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html

Good news is I have more blanks all forged already and heat treated ready to be ground, so will be two more next week and there is a more Suji profile one as well that is having a nice western handle.

Im too slow


----------



## Timthebeaver

Toooooo Slowwwwwwwwwwwwww....


That two tone Ebony handle is off the charts. Unreal work Will.

PS please make another.


----------



## DanHumphrey

Timthebeaver said:


> Toooooo Slowwwwwwwwwwwwww....
> 
> 
> That two tone Ebony handle is off the charts. Unreal work Will.
> 
> PS please make another.



To each his own - I actually preferred the red mallee burl! Wouldn't have complained with either, to say the least...


----------



## DanHumphrey

Oh, will there ever be 240mm-ish gyutos available (forged), or is there a reason you always stick to the 210mm-ish range for them?


----------



## WillC

I will add a form to my site for the forties, not for custom order but to get an idea of who is wanting what size etc. 

Its the way they seem to come out from the forge starting stock, and to me where they feel right, they feel a big heavy knife, as the height is fairly tall 55mm on the last two, a 240mm would just feel huge to me, but il try and get some more length to the next two and a bit less height, was planning some more line knives for the next batch 180 -200.

*I have two extra height (55mm) forged gyutos in stock in my store today length 215mm*

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html

I have set up a KKF discount coupon use the code KKFsummer discount valid until end of friday for 10% off.

As promised I'm putting up a sharpening video for these later today, showing a simple One stone sharpening technique for these to encourage folks new to sharpening


----------



## WillC

Two tone Ebony one Sold, thanks you, redwood one is still available


----------



## shownomarci

I was gonna take that one, but the discount code didn't work.


----------



## WillC

Sorry about that, I just checked and the discount code is applied to the product, It worked on the ebony one... did you do the KKF in capitals and summer lower case?
KKFsummer

If not let me know and we can do it via pm/paypal.


----------



## shownomarci

I've copy-pasted it to make sure it is the same, you've written, but didn't work. Then i tried a few other combinations without any success. And later on it wasn't available anymore. 



WillC said:


> Sorry about that, I just checked and the discount code is applied to the product, It worked on the ebony one... did you do the KKF in capitals and summer lower case?
> KKFsummer
> 
> If not let me know and we can do it via pm/paypal.


----------



## XooMG

sent you a PM shownomarci...we can sort this out if you and Will are willing.


----------



## WillC

Annoying, will bring up your check out issues with my site provider, you have a pm regarding payment for the knife. Cheers



Will


----------



## WillC

I just tried myself, worked for me,

Click buy, it adds to the cart, click checkout,
added the code to the coupon part KKFsummer - it applies the discount, 

Note if you have previously clicked add to cart, it is still in your cart for a while if you don't remove it, I think it waits an hour before making it available again if you don't checkout, that is the stock control, so if you have previously clicked, its already in your cart, go to cart. If someone else has clicked and not checked out, it takes an hour or so to make it available again. Thats just the way the stock control works.


----------



## WillC

Shownomarci - In the mean time the redwood handled forgie is yours I will take it down and await your email,
Use my gmail address I pm'd you, or send me your number via pm and I will give you a ring, cheers


----------



## WillC

This Pair are up for sale on my website 

Honyaki, SC125, water quenched, 65/66hrc, Western handles in stunning Afzelia burl, complimented with sterling silver, red mammoth raffir, and deep etched nickel damascus basket weave bolster and end cap.

These are a compact set, very versatile for the home Chef and carbon enthusiast, Gyuto 175mm Suji 220mm, they cut like a dream, 

These are having their final polish on natural grits at Maxims Gathering so can ship just after I return unless you are of course attending the gathering 

Thanks All 

Specs Pics and purchase here, custom box or leather sheath also an option, ask on checkout.

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html


----------



## WillC

Now Sold thanks


----------



## WillC

Three fantastic Forged geometry Catcheside in stock today.

[video=youtube;2r5tF387Jfc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r5tF387Jfc[/video]

This link takes you directly to my newly laid out Shop....

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/store/c1/arts


And Check out my brand new site dedicated to my forged geometry knives and their long therm maintenance.

All but the last of the sharpening video tutorials are uploaded already.

http://www.chefknifeuk.com

Thanks All


----------



## Matus

Will, I am just watching the videos (advantage of being at home with a flu) - they are really great. I would like to ask though - do you recommend to work on the bevels (as shown in the Part 3) every time the knife is being sharpened?


----------



## WillC

Thanks, nope just for a quick touch up would just use the 6k, and blend into the lower bevel, ideally do this full routine before or just as you start to feel the lower geometry change in feel slightly. But as always little and often is easier, I should make that clearer in the site thanks.


----------



## WillC

Better way of putting it, once the desired geometry is established for maintenance follow it backwards, when the strop doesn't bring back desired performance go to the 6k or jnat just as necessary and blend to the lower bevel, when that doesn't bring back performance as desired go to the 800 full
Routine, for damage or correcting some mistake 300 g just as necessary. I'll add something like that to the website


----------



## Matus

That makes sense, thank you. 

BTW - you seem to be soaking the JNS300 - my understanding was that this new version of the stone (which was introduced about 2 years ago - I had the previous JNS300 which had slightly different dimensions and no lacquer) should not be soaked. I have the 'new' jNS300 now as I was approached by another KKF member who is soaking all is stones and he told me that this new one should not be soaked. It is a fantastic stone though.


----------



## WillC

Good to know, wasn't soaking it as such, just tend to keep the stones I'm using in water while in use, only the 800 lives permanently in water .


----------



## YG420

Just ordered the 235 gyuto..very excited!


----------



## WillC

Awesome thanks


----------



## milkbaby

Awesome videos, thanks for sharing! Cute dog too!


----------



## WillC

Thanks man, he's an old man now, Whippets just get funnier as they get older 

Two Catcheside Forged knives currently available.

235mm Standard height Red Palmera and wenge.













And a 210mm Extra height, With Two tone ebony and wenge.


----------



## V1P

Will, they look badass.


----------



## WillC

Thanks mate, love making them 
Just the gorgeous red Palm one left in 235mm ....


----------



## WillC

Order book is open for the Forged works now with a few choices of knife type, Gyuto, Petty, Suji, Nakiri and Honesuki, also if you make an order you can order a Parer for £150 with standard wa.

First 10-12 spots can be this year with my current workload, after that will move to 2017. If you would like to order for 2017 specify and I will place you back 10 spots.

Cheers and Happy ordering 

http://www.chefknifeuk.com/order.html


----------



## WillC

This one is now up in store,
full details and purchase here http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/store/p80/Special_Edition_Composite_damascus_310mm_Sujihiki..html

Here are a few pics 









































Thanks for looking, have yourself a fab weekend


----------



## Matus

That is one of the most unique suji knives I haver ever seen. Fantastic.


----------



## WillC

Thanks.


----------



## Andrey V

Too pretty to work with, Will... ouhhhhh... holy ......
Congrats, man, have no idea how such a freaky man can create such a perfect beauty!!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;. 
Outstanding , mon ami, just outstanding.... a display piece!! 
Very intrigued to see what will come in future!!


----------



## WillC

Thanks Man, really proud how it turned out. I think it would be a shame to be a display piece though ,its such a nicer slicer The different patina between the iron, the 01 , the pure nickel will never patina, will get more stunning with some use...I say for this type of piece... If you can afford it, Use and enjoy for a long time


----------



## merlijny2k

One word. WOW. This knife stands alone.


----------



## zetieum

Astonishing. but, completely unaffordable (for me).


----------



## John N

Some lovely work with the 'high end' stuff Will, but really, really loving the forged geometry knives. Think I need another one of yours at some point, a slightly smaller version of the trusty 'kitchen sword' with a bit more heft to it at the spine.


----------



## WillC

*One and only price drop on this... then it goes away for a rainy day/show piece........£1500 by pm here.*





WillC said:


> This one is now up in store,
> full details and purchase here http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/store/p80/Special_Edition_Composite_damascus_310mm_Sujihiki..html
> 
> Here are a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking, have yourself a fab weekend


----------



## WillC

Thanks my friend, need another get together, maybe some kind of knife lovin in the new year 



John N said:


> Some lovely work with the 'high end' stuff Will, but really, really loving the forged geometry knives. Think I need another one of yours at some point, a slightly smaller version of the trusty 'kitchen sword' with a bit more heft to it at the spine.


----------



## WillC

This one is going away and will remerge as a full on carving set with one of my beautiful forged carving forks in iron and nickel in a Box made by Bo.... mmmmm


----------



## WillC

Hello All and a happy New Year to you, I have a couple of new things in store today, some very hansom Steaks Knives, Integral design with stacked handles in some gorgeous wood, capped off with a threaded nickel endcap. 









In aid of purchasing a fresh batch of materials I am offering the amazing composite slicer for the price of mosaic damascus, I did have plans to make a fork to go with it as a carving set but needs must A fork and box can be arranged to go with the knife if it is desired. 

Thanks All

Heres the link

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/store/c1/arts


----------



## WillC

We have this forged geometry Petty Suji, nice little line knife in stock today here.... It a little cracker...

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/store/p92/Forged_Geometry_Carbon_Petty/Suji_-_212mm.html






Killer taper





Thanks all


----------



## WillC

Integral Honyaki Gyuto 255mm and a Wa Gyuto 270mm in the amazing sc125 steel.... available here for full details and purchase.
http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/store/c1/arts


----------



## Sharpchef

Awesome Will! i would by one of them instantly, but i allready got one from you (superb performer btw.....), and i am planning an stupid expensive trip to Iceland... ....

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## WillC

Honyaki Integral in sc125 was completely forged to shape, here it is....no grinding at all....the bolster was "upset" to get 15mm thickness from the 8mm thick material. Its quite a thing!!!





"upset" for the bolster...





Finished work...








Rivets are actually riveted, super strong construction with the ironwood, one of the most stable robust woods on the planet, the best choice for full tang.













Stunning hamon on this one, like clouds in the mountains....









Purchase here http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/store/p96/Integral_Honyaki_,Full_tang_Gyuto-__255mm.html


----------



## malexthekid

Amazing work Will


----------



## cheflarge

I think my heart just skipped a beat! :bigeek:


----------



## WillC

Thanks kind sirs, Wa is sold, Integral still available, bargain for what it is.....Another littler Wa honyaki will be up friday as well as a mystery Forged Geometry SHG, (super high grade) version, if you follow my intstagram you will have been getting the odd hint about what that might entail...... 3 forged geometry commissions on line for completion this week too, definitely one of my more productive weeks


----------



## Nemo

Beautiful work again Will.


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep

Love your honyaki blades. Just amazing.


----------



## WillC

Thank you kind sirs 

Heres a little teaser shot of one of the knives coming up tomorrow....... Catcheside Forged Geometry SHG sc145/nickel/mild steel


----------



## Mrmnms

Killer stuff Will. That integral is the real deal. Look forward to seeing the last one finished.


----------



## YG420

WOW!!!!


----------



## GRoc

wow is absolutely right! Are the honyakis water quenched?


----------



## WillC

Thanks Guys, the steel, sc125 a small batch steel made by Achim Wirtz is designed to be oil quenched with its 0.5% of manganese. Its quenched in a very thin fast oil, Parks 50, and it has a very versatile range of hardening to achieve different results.
I tried it with an interrupted water quench, water/oil when I first used the steel but had to leave the work way oversize on the edge to avoid tinks, I broke a good few pieces but had some nice hamon in successful pieces. 
But it works much better in fast oil, the piece can be forged then ground much closer to size and there is a much larger temperature window to play with hamon activity and the results on the edge.
My aims are not for toughness contrary to western ideology. I aim to put all the extra carbon over 0.8% into lovely glassy hard cementite for long lasting edges that will not distort on a very thin edge. So with barely a flash temper this steel is stable enough, will flex without chipping but has that glassy feel on edge that can not distort. It would microchip if it contacts firmly something hard like grit in food though, but chips tiny, very quick to rectify.. its as you would expect true honyaki to be at 65/66hrc. This of course only makes sense on very thin edges of kitchen knives, if you were to make a hunter from the steel with a thicker edge, it would behave differently, would be too easy to chip badly over a thicker section, you can also use this steel with a rather high temperature double temper and achieve and incredibly tough 64hrc. Im planning to do some utility in the steel utilising this range. Its very versatile. Just goes to show you can have two similar hardness figures with very different results on the edge depending entirely on the makers aims for the edge qualities in a given type of workpiece. And that goes for water or oil quenched pieces.


----------



## Matus

Will, that integral honyaki is fantastic. I also very much appreciate your experience with the steel. Sounds really cool.


----------



## GRoc

That is great information Will, thank you for sharing...
A naive question, how different the knife would perform if instead of the softer spine, you were heat treating the whole blade to the "glassy" 65-66 HRC?
Would it feel that you are cutting with a piece of glass or onyx, every time the blade hits the cutting board, especially while vigorous chopping? 
I usually push or/and draw cut so blade road, thickness and geometry play more important role than hardness. On the other hand, my carbon knives (Aogami super), heat treated to 63-65 HRC can support a shallower angle 8-10 dps vs. a W#2 laser monosteel hardened at 61 HRC


----------



## WillC

Yep absolutely ....cheers folks.


----------



## WillC

GroC, was referring to edge characteristics on a thin edge, you won't feel any difference in feel over a piece differentially hardened over fully hardened until the point where you either flex it to destruction or "twat" it firmly on a hard surface where upon it will likely shatter across the weakest point, the tang/choil. Where the steel is thickest and narrowest.


----------



## Sharpchef

In my experience (only hobbyist blacksmith) with the SC125 and different hardness (i own one of WillC `s masterpieces) i can confirm that very high hardness results in a chiped edge while (like we see on traditional japanese ones) and just a rolling of the edge, when we tread them in the wrong way....

So my WillC knife is at HRC65, and it chips when i cut across a piece of metal (covered in my board, solved that problem now, as i don`t know about it), as my handmade SC125 Honyakis did, at about the same hardness.

I made a little testknife (not actually called a knife just a test edge) with higher annealing (to under HRC65, like 64, 63 and so on.) and the blade just bents away......

In my opinion this is a very good steel, and WillC knows how to treat it.

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Sebastian, its very satisfying when people come back for more and more knives after they have tried my work, your a gent


----------



## WillC

Honyaki Petty and Catcheside Forged SHG just uploaded to my shop, and if your on my mailing list you can get a discount code for the integral and a forged geometry line knife...until monday. Cheers
www.catchesidecutlery.com


----------



## WillC

Boomchickawowwow....
These two in stock in today.......


----------



## cheflarge

My goodness, Will, is there no end to the MADNESS!!! WOW!


----------



## valgard

That hammered gyuto is killing me, I have gone to your store to droll over it several times since you posted it. It looks awesome, I'm sure it will make someone very happy.


----------



## Andrey V

Will, somebody has forgotten to contact me this week reg my order?? [emoji102]. Cool stuff, mate.
This hammered beauty seems to become your remarkable feature [emoji123]&#127995;.


----------



## ashy2classy

Great knives! Yet another maker I'm interested in...this forum is killing me! :biggrin:


----------



## mc2442

Say goodbye to your bank account ash!


----------



## WillC

Cleaver ! Cant believe I've not forged a proper badass meat cleaver before.....fun.....Check the forged geometry, its forged down from 7mm on the spine to 2mm edge and tip, then I fullered in behind the edge adding texture and accentuating the geometry... Edge profile is like a little bone splitting bullet! Length is 220mm height 80mm-100mm.............Weight....600gms !!!


































Available here...

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/store/c1/arts


----------



## jessf

those are the hands of a busy knife maker!


----------



## Mrmnms

Look great, how's the back Will?


----------



## WillC

Thanks Guys, back is a bit wonky at the moment, Managing but takes a while of stretching to get it going first thing 

Here are the remaining available pieces, the exchange rates give you some amazing deals for the States, Dollar is £0.8 right now!!!

220mm Cleaver.






160mm Petty, Honyaki sc125 with standard wa making it a really nice price for such a piece.





And last but not least a 300mm Scimitar-ish Wa slicer, high grade finish and handle.


----------



## WillC

Another of the beautiful pretty ,,,


----------



## WillC

Happy Easter All  Hope you find eggs a plenty..... Just the Epic forged geometry Meat cleaver left...... I have split the difference and made the price inclusive of world shipping....... makes things a bit simpler.

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/store/p103/Epic_Forged_Geometry_Carbon_Meat_Cleaver.....220mm.html


----------



## WillC

Its my 40th birthday Tomorrow Unfortunately my back is very bad, but I'm having a little party, Ill probably have to lie down for it but hey, worse things, It is easing off a bit...and I have an appointment for a long term fix....... It hasn't stopped me working with the aid of some fairly supifiying painkillers but it has made things much slower for the time being having to pause regularly and stretch.... I have the week off next week in honour of visitors from Denmark, so will have some time to recover..... So to help all that... I'm having a sale on the Cleaver.....now £450 inc world shipping, and its a heavy beast to post......But it won't reach the post office till the week after..... as will be away until next weekend

Thanks All

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/store/p103/Epic_Forged_Geometry_Carbon_Meat_Cleaver.....220mm.html


----------



## skiajl6297

Happy Birthday! Enjoy and recover! Back pain is the worst.


----------



## WillC

Thanks man, its very annoying, as I lie flat and think great ok now, especially with codeine ... but after a few minutes on my feet, that unbearable nerve pain.... It will subside, been there before, and I'm much fitter now....but will be looking for a more long term fix. Would not be my first discoptomy either.... its the waiting time thats the toughest....


----------



## pete84

Sorry to hear about your back pain, I used to suffer from back pain as well from sports injuries (lower back pain, sciatica). Got this on Uncle's recommendation: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SS5GSK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 and it helps A LOT. 

Hope you feel better soon and happy birthday!


----------



## valgard

Will, happy birthday! Enjoy your little party.
Sorry to hear about your back pain.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Happy bday, Will! I'll have my 40th on Wednesday!


----------



## Mute-on

Happy 40th Birthday Will!!
I hope your back comes good with the right treatment. Back pain is a total 
B!tch!!

Cheers 

J


----------



## nepastovus

Happy birthday! Keep up the good work


----------



## WillC

Thanks All xx


----------



## malexthekid

Happy birthday Will hope the back gets fixed in a speedy fashion.


----------



## Nemo

Hey, happy 40th Will.

Hope your bacck improves qiickly.


----------



## alterwisser

Happy 40th!!! I'll join that club later this year....


----------



## Marcelo Amaral

Happy birthday, Will! Hope you recover quickly! God bless!


----------



## luther

Happy birthday, Will!! I had this "experience" last year. Life goes on.:trickydicky:


----------



## cheflarge

Looks like I got about twenty on you brother, I wish I could tell you it gets easier! &#128533;


----------



## milkbaby

Happy birthday Will! Hope your back feels better soon so you're back to posting more dancing videos on instagram!


----------



## toddnmd

Happy Birthday, Will, hope your back allowed you to celebrate and that you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Matus

Happy birthday Will! I hope your back will get better soon


----------



## shownomarci

Happy Birthday Will!
'How do you know you're getting older?'
'When you wake up in the morning you feel the stiffness in your back instead of your...' 
Anyway, get well soon mate!


----------



## mc2442

Happy belated birthday Will! I hope your "long term fix" works out.


----------



## WillC

And then there's this one, something of a milestone achievement for me in controlled thin forged geometry in stainless clad. A run under some sharper fuller dies was the trick at the end to achieve final thinness where required in such heat short material, the character of the textures reveals this technique rather fabulously when polished....Core is sc125 with a pure nickel carbon barrier. To celebrate the achievement and the uniqueness of the piece.....I gave it some fancy clothes 

180mm stainless clad forged geometry nakiri and oh does it cut 









































































full specifications and purchase details here

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/store/p105/Stainless_san_mai_forged_geometry_complete_with_Saya_and_%22Primrose%22_pin.html


----------



## Matus

Will, that is absolutely fantastic - both geometry and design.


----------



## XooMG

Neat blade.


----------



## Moooza

Didn't last long.


----------



## Nemo

Nice work Will


----------



## WillC

A couple of very Splendid Honyaki SC125 Knives added to the store to cap off this little run in style....

165mm Nakiri





Purchase 

230mm Gyuto with High grade handle....





Purchase


----------



## Marcelo Amaral

It looks amazing!


----------



## Matus

Fsntastic!


----------



## valgard

that 230 gyuto looks fantastic indeed.


----------



## pete84

Beautiful work Will! I bet they won't last long

BTW I'm in LOVE with your honyaki petty, its fantastic for any smaller tasks on the board. The board contact feedback is quite unique IMO; feels crisp and direct which is a big change from the usual clad knives in the rotation. Gorgeous hamon. And the height makes it super usable. It's currently the favorite go-to petty :wink:


----------



## Nemo

Beautiful knives Will. Love the hamon on the gyuto. The handle on the gyuto is a cracker.


----------



## WillC

Thanks all for your comments


----------



## MastrAndre

Everything wonderful and extremely tempting &#129412;


----------



## MastrAndre

I'm so incredible happy just now [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]






















My Catchie family from our great Will


----------



## nepastovus

Geez  how they compare to you between honyaki and forged series?


----------



## WillC

Thanks Andre


----------



## MastrAndre

nepastovus said:


> Geez  how they compare to you between honyaki and forged series?



Well, this is pretty difficult to explain with only words...

You need to experience this kind of knife, if you want to understand it.
If I would have to associate a word to each series:

Forged: effective 
Honyaki: smooth

But we are far away from the (too) well known path of knife-definition Workhorse/Laser.

Will goes another way, he has an own way to feel the steel, and you can feel that in your wrist...it's a fun to use all the geometry, the weight, the profile to master different tasks...

It's not only about thin/Laser/thin behind the edge, it's about the way how these knives acts in contact with food, about how you can use more sharpness or induce more food release...


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Thx Master Andre - 

I love your take on WillC's work! One day I will be able to appreciate it and comment as well (hopefully). 

Thanks for taking the time to put into words that which I can only see 2 dimentionally (very very appreciated).

v/r,

Tom



MastrAndre said:


> Well, this is pretty difficult to explain with only words...
> 
> You need to experience this kind of knife, if you want to understand it.
> If I would have to associate a word to each series:
> 
> Forged: effective
> Honyaki: smooth
> 
> But we are far away from the (too) well known path of knife-definition Workhorse/Laser.
> 
> Will goes another way, he has an own way to feel the steel, and you can feel that in your wrist...it's a fun to use all the geometry, the weight, the profile to master different tasks...
> 
> It's not only about thin/Laser/thin behind the edge, it's about the way how these knives acts in contact with food, about how you can use more sharpness or induce more food release...


----------



## daddy yo yo

MastrAndre said:


> Well, this is pretty difficult to explain with only words...
> 
> You need to experience this kind of knife, if you want to understand it.
> If I would have to associate a word to each series:
> 
> Forged: effective
> Honyaki: smooth
> 
> But we are far away from the (too) well known path of knife-definition Workhorse/Laser.
> 
> Will goes another way, he has an own way to feel the steel, and you can feel that in your wrist...it's a fun to use all the geometry, the weight, the profile to master different tasks...
> 
> It's not only about thin/Laser/thin behind the edge, it's about the way how these knives acts in contact with food, about how you can use more sharpness or induce more food release...



THIS is exactly why I hate this forum. You have settled into not wanting a knife from a certain maker and then you read this... So, yeah, I want one now! Thank you for that! :viking:

At least I am not traveling through Herefordshire like I used to do for my previous employer...

@MastrAndre: you are also the reason why I have a UX10 gyuto on my wishlist. Do you get sponsored by makers to lure others into buying???


----------



## MastrAndre

daddy yo yo said:


> THIS is exactly why I hate this forum. You have settled into not wanting a knife from a certain maker and then you read this... So, yeah, I want one now! Thank you for that! :viking:
> 
> At least I am not traveling through Herefordshire like I used to do for my previous employer...
> 
> @MastrAndre: you are also the reason why I have a UX10 gyuto on my wishlist. Do you get sponsored by makers to lure others into buying???



LOL no, but maybe I should begin to ask for [emoji6][emoji6]

I'm not just collecting knives, I really work with them everyday, all day long...I gain my money and my bread with them...

I want to build my perfect set, and to reach this aimed point, I'm constantly buying, trying, studying, experiencing new knives....
Who doesn't get a place in the set has to go, without regrets, no matter about the name standing on the blade...

Last month I've counted up to 80 knives, the day after I've sold 17...nice knives, wonderful knives, rare knives, unicorn knives...

I can say, and I say this with full cognition, that WillC's knives are marking a milestone...
He would deserve more attention, and he has definitively got mine...until now I've got 6 Catchies, 4 are ordered, and some random catch(i)es'll come as well...

Because they are great and awesome functioning knives!


----------



## WillC

Two Feather damascus 180mm Petty now in store for custom handle options.......Semi custom, also a gorgeous W's paring knife for semi custom and a Honyaki high grade handle Nakiri.


View attachment 36898
View attachment 36897
View attachment 36899
View attachment 36900
View attachment 36901
View attachment 36902
View attachment 36903


----------



## WillC

Lets try again with the pictures...... Feather damascus 180mm Petty, nice height too, two available for custom handle options,,,,,





A rather glorious W's pattern 70mm paring, very unusual to see mosaic on parers and this one is a particularly cracking piece of forging, check the pattern flow into the choil......









This one as well for custom handle options at this stage......

Also I have completed a honyaki Nakiri in Achim's masterful super clean 125, (sc125). With a high grade handle.









Wood is stabilised horse chestnut burl, quite a rare treat indeed.

You can find the link to my store in my signature where all these are currently available to purchase.


----------



## Nemo

Those blades.... words fail.


----------



## WillC

Thanks Nemo!


----------



## MastrAndre

@willc amazing as usual...


----------



## cheflarge

@!!#:;/&\_**_(@+× OMG


----------



## Matus

That feather damascus petty is a stunner ...


----------



## WillC

Thanks Chaps,
I am having a flash sale on the Honyaki Nakiri with high grade handle, 15% off by using this code on check out. Code is valid until end friday.
KKF92617nak

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/store/p113/Available_-_165mm_Honyaki_Nakiri_in_sc125_High_grade_handle.html


----------



## Marcelo Amaral

I wish this nakiri were a 180mm!


----------



## WillC

Last chance for a semi custom opportunity on these..... they are next up for handling.

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/st...Petty,_blades_for_custom_handle_options..html


----------

